# A nice stack of PM



## elfixx (Aug 28, 2011)

Leave your comment


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 28, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## rusty (Aug 28, 2011)

You have come a long ways, very professional.

I see from an earlier post that you made a decision to process karat scrap leaving electronic scrap alone - very wise.

Best Regards
Rusty


----------



## elfixx (Aug 28, 2011)

In my opinion to process electronic scrap and make it profitable you must have quite a set up and be able to get very large quantity of scrap comming in and recover/recicle every metal and plastic, otherwise it is too much labor demanding. At the moment I am putting all my effort in refining high grade scrap and trying to establish a reliable and competitive service to the local customer including buying and selling PM.


----------



## butcher (Aug 28, 2011)

elfixx, I agree 100% with your comments, but even that little bit adds up over time, and it sure is fun being challenged by the ore or electronic materials.

Testing buying and selling may be more profitable if you are in a good area, and are good with business.

I too think processing karat and sterling is the better way to go, but seems what I get to refine is smaller and smaller as price goes nuts.


----------



## Geo (Aug 28, 2011)

i agree that for someone to make PM's their sole source of income, Escrap would put you in the poor house quickly but for someone that has all the time in the world to devote to the effort of reclaiming and refining scrap PM's from electronics is both profitable and eco-friendly. every ounce that a refiner puts back into circulation is an ounce that doesn't go into the landfill. my wife and i both are disabled and would otherwise be a burden on our loved ones and society as a whole, but with the extra we make with our "hobby" we dont need much in the way of support from any one.


----------



## rusty (Aug 28, 2011)

I apologize for sidetracking this thread, your work speaks volumes of your professionalism and the dedication you have given to precious metals refining. 

Best Regards
Rusty


----------



## stihl88 (Aug 29, 2011)

Well done elfixx, some might fine bars you got their and a nice little nest egg to boot...


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 30, 2011)

Very impressive.

Steve


----------



## elfixx (Jan 15, 2012)

Another nice pic you might enjoy, taken on december 30,
34x 1oz bar


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2012)

I am truly jealous! But I am working on my own stack.


----------



## elfixx (Jan 15, 2012)

Unfortunatly it ain't realy mine and is already long gone.They lasted only 2 hour in my hand from the time I finished minting them and the time it was sold.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 15, 2012)

Can you do the same in silver?


----------



## joem (Jan 15, 2012)

The only, and first gold coin, I own is a 1/2 gram cougar from the canadian mint. I also own an ounce silver coin, a cherished gift from a few members of this forum.
I still own this because of some very fine advice given to me by the members of this forum.
I also still have the 1st 2 grams of gold I refined.
I don't have a picture myself this one is from online.


----------



## elfixx (Jan 15, 2012)

Unfortunatly I cannot do the same with silver, that would be too much labor, all those minted bar are hand made. Automated press and continuous casting furnace are way too expensive for me at the moment.


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 15, 2012)

elfixx said:


> all those minted bar are hand made. Automated press and continuous casting furnace are way too expensive for me at the moment.




nonetheless, it is a magnificent wotk elfixx !

IIRC, you refine your gold via electrolysis, any special reason you don't stamp them .999 and not .9995/9 ?


----------



## elfixx (Jan 15, 2012)

It's a kind of safety, since the only evaluation of the gold purity is a visual inspection i'm a bit shy to stamp them .9999


----------



## kadriver (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow - nice work. These look very professional. Great job on those gold bars. 

kadriver


----------

